# Time



## Super Girl (Apr 9, 2005)

Is it just me, or is Enworld caught in a time warp? The boards say its 3:58, yet the clocks say its 4:12. it seems like the time difference is increasing, but slowly, a minute or 2 a week.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, the time has been off on the boards for awhile now.  Last time I paid attention to the difference it was about 11 minutes off (about two, maybe three weeks ago and compared to a computer that sychs to an atomic clock).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

The ENWorld clock for me is always about 10 or so minutes behind my computer clock and others. But yes, it does seem to be growing into more of a difference over the last few days...


----------



## andargor (Apr 11, 2005)

Time to install ntpd on the server. 

Andargor


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 12, 2005)

Now its 14 minutes behind


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2005)

A bit more than 13 for me.


----------



## Allanon (Apr 12, 2005)

Fourteen minutes on my side...


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 12, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> Time to install ntpd on the server.
> 
> Andargor




Yep. Reanjr will be doing that Friday - I'll probably be updating PHP that day as well.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 12, 2005)

1 hour and 15 minutes for me.


----------



## Allanon (Apr 12, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 1 hour and 15 minutes for me.



 shouldn't that be 31 years 1 hours and 15 minutes, Diaglo


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

I've got a difference of 14 minutes.


----------



## Xath (Apr 14, 2005)

I think something changed.  It was about 1 hour and 11 minutes behind for me.  Now it's just 1 hour behind.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I think something changed.  It was about 1 hour and 11 minutes behind for me.  Now it's just 1 hour behind.




Yeah, looks like they corrected the time sometime today.  As for yours being an hour off you should probably edit your options under My Account and make sure you have the time zone correct.  If you are really on the East coast you will probably want to set it to GMT -5 and make sure it is set to automatically detect DST settings.  You should be all set then.


----------



## Xath (Apr 15, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Yeah, looks like they corrected the time sometime today.  As for yours being an hour off you should probably edit your options under My Account and make sure you have the time zone correct.  If you are really on the East coast you will probably want to set it to GMT -5 and make sure it is set to automatically detect DST settings.  You should be all set then.




My settings are set to GMT-5 with auto-detect for daylight's savings.

EDIT:  And I went back to check...and it just fixed itself...


----------



## diaglo (Apr 15, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> EDIT:  And I went back to check...and it just fixed itself...




Ouch!!!

neutered or spade?


----------



## Brain (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for fixing the time thing.

After the latest daylight savings switch, my time was off by an hour plus, and it was set on automatic detection.  I had to turn it to always on to get the time right.  There may be an issue there, or there may have been.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 16, 2005)

OK, so you think the time thing is all corrected? Then how come I'm always late?
(Well, not always. I got my taxes done early this year. Yesterday!)


----------



## Kumaiti (Apr 19, 2005)

I can't post !!!


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 19, 2005)

Kumaiti said:
			
		

> I can't post !!!




You just did.


----------

